# Portrait of a 3 year old



## Tangerini (Jul 6, 2007)

Another attempt at a portrait... am I improving at all?  I'm certainly more frustrated lately.


----------



## Becky (Jul 6, 2007)

Very very nice, beautiful eyes and love how they stand out...


----------



## Tangerini (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you Becky


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 6, 2007)

Great job!
I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## carolineruth12 (Jul 6, 2007)

Becky said:


> Very very nice, beautiful eyes and love how they stand out...



yes i definitely agree. the eyes are beautiful and they stand out really nicely. I like how it's not completely posed....it's candid, kind of. Nice.


----------



## abraxas (Jul 6, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> ...
> 
> I'm certainly more frustrated lately.



If you haven't improved, you were very good to begin with.


----------



## dab_20 (Jul 6, 2007)

Wonderful job! I love this... it captures the happy mood and innocence a three year old has.


----------



## Monty (Jul 7, 2007)

I like this photo, especially the shallow depth of field. Makes you look at her expression more, but the rest is not so out of focus that it takes away from the image or anything. Its just right. (may sound confusing lol)


----------



## Tangerini (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow.  I really thank all of your encouraging words


----------



## DeadEye (Jul 7, 2007)

Magnificent portrait  her eyes are awesome and the dof wonderfull.


----------



## mwct (Jul 7, 2007)

Why did you convert to B&W if I may ask?

Also see if changing the contrast helps you unless you wanted a flatter tone range.


----------



## Tangerini (Jul 7, 2007)

mwct said:


> Why did you convert to B&W if I may ask?
> 
> Also see if changing the contrast helps you unless you wanted a flatter tone range.



I played with both color and black and white.  To be honest, since I'm still very much trying to get a handle on digital post processing I tend to fall back to what I'm comfortable with in film and that's black and white.

I have played with changing the contrast, and I'm fairly happy with the flatter tone range since it help accentuate the eyes... I notice when I up contrast it takes some of the focus from them.

I am still playing and I appreciate your input.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd leave the contrast as it is I think. Increasing it wouldn't be too flattering to a child of her age. The levels look a little low on highlight side though and a touch of sharpening makes her eyes sparkle nicely.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jul 7, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> I have played with changing the contrast, and *I'm fairly happy with the flatter tone range since it help accentuate the eyes*... I notice when I up contrast it takes some of the focus from them.


 
Almost exactly what I was thinking! And it works! :thumbup:


----------



## zendianah (Jul 7, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> Another attempt at a portrait... am I improving at all? I'm certainly more frustrated lately.


 
Improved?  WOW.. I think that you have always been good. Love your B&W the eyes pop.


----------



## Tangerini (Jul 8, 2007)

Thank you all


----------



## PhotoPhoenix (Jul 9, 2007)

everything looks right except for the smile. it looks a little faked or..something. do the same exact thing but get a genuine smile? good work.


----------



## Tangerini (Jul 9, 2007)

PhotoPhoenix said:


> everything looks right except for the smile. it looks a little faked or..something. do the same exact thing but get a genuine smile? good work.



I had the same feeling about it.  I do have another with a more genuine smile, but it's not as in focus. :er: 
Thank you for your response


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 9, 2007)

Beautiful focus on the eyes.  Well done!  

NJ


----------



## KaleyEs (Jul 9, 2007)

I really love this portrait... The expression on her face and in her eyes is great.


----------



## Tangerini (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you both NJ and Kaley


----------



## hudsonp (Jul 10, 2007)

very good shot of a very cute kiddo :thumbup:

i played a bit in PS with this, just took away the dark under the eyes and fixed the little spot on her bottom lip


----------

